# Erie Dearie Weight molds



## Spike Dog (Mar 13, 2015)

Does anybody know where I could find a mold for erie dearie weights so I can make my own weapons?

I can't find weapons for sale anywhere.

Thanks in advance!


----------



## STRONGPERSUADER (Nov 5, 2006)

Fish USA has them in a bunch of different colors. I think they call them the elite Erie Dearie now.


----------



## STRONGPERSUADER (Nov 5, 2006)

Correction... I see they are different.


----------



## dcool (Apr 14, 2004)

Spike Dog said:


> Does anybody know where I could find a mold for erie dearie weights so I can make my own weapons?
> 
> I can't find weapons for sale anywhere.
> 
> Thanks in advance!


You can go to any bait shop on lake erie and find all the weapons that you want, or make your own using an egg sinker. That is how most weapon lures are made.


----------



## slipsinker (May 21, 2012)

dcool said:


> You can go to any bait shop on lake erie and find all the weapons that you want, or make your own using an egg sinker. That is how most weapon lures are made.


are those somewhat like hotntot pygmies? thanks


----------



## Mrwiggler (Jan 26, 2017)

Spike Dog, look here. I really don't think you want to make your own.....expenses, plus having to paint, buy or finding lead.It's alot of work, and the costs would'nt be worth it, unless you plan on making a ton of them to sell.If that's your plan, this would most likely be your best bet.

https://www.ebay.com/itm/30-UNFINIS...335003?hash=item3d587913db:g:-0gAAOSwZ11aVsjO


----------



## redthirty (Sep 19, 2014)

I have one you could borrow. If your close to wakeman. 3/8 and 5/8.


----------



## ytown (Jul 21, 2013)

redthirty said:


> I have one you could borrow. If your close to wakeman. 3/8 and 5/8.


Look up DO-IT Molds. they will have what you need.


----------

